# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM (ASF Rev 1.0.6) Released (OneClick Unlock BootLoader Method)

## mohamed73

*ASF Rev 1.0.6 Released (First In The World)*   - *Add ONE-CLICK BootLoader Unlock For Following Models (First in the World)*  *
Xperia Play
Xperia Arc
Xperia Arc S
Xperia Neo
Xperia Neo V
Xperia Pro
Xperia Mini
Xperia Mini Pro
Xperia Ray
Xperia Active
Live with Walkman
Xperia S
Xperia P
Xperia go
Xperia U
Xperia sola
Xperia Acro S*   *How to?
--------*  *- First select One of Model listed Above
- Going to Service #1 Tab
- Press Phone Info to Initialize Needed Parameters for Unlock BootLoader
- Now Click on Unlock Via Server 
- Connect Your Phone In FastBoot Mode 
- Wait Procedure Complete*     *Notes:
-------*  *- This Procedure is Server Based so You Need Have Internet Connection For That 
- Depend On You Internet Connection Speed/Quality this Job Can Take 60 Seconds Up to 380 Seconds so Please Be Patient  
- Because of some Limitations You Can Unlock Only 3 Phones In Period of 15 Minutes*  *- This Procedure is Free*     *How to Install?
---------------*  * You Must First Installed Last Full Setup (1.0.5) Then Replace This New Exe File to old one*   *Credit
------*  *Special Thanks to My Dear Friend  _$TIFLER*      *Download
---------*-  You Can Download This From:  *ASANSAM Main Support:   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Also Available in ASANSHELL*    *REALLY WE DON'T HAVE SLEEP!!!! * *BR
ASANGSM TEAM* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

